# Tire size recalibration



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you like those kw's? 

Not sure if trifecta can do that for you, but you can call them for sure to find out!


----------



## slanus13 (Mar 1, 2015)

I sure like the coilovers. I opted for the variant 1's and I was surprised with the ride quality. They are a stiffer than stock ride but they ride really good. They are stainless steel strut bodies and have a life time warranty. I don't know how to contact trifecta anyone know how?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Go to wot-tuning.com and there should be a contact on there. 

Just make sure you read that warranty good!! I've heard it only applies when operated in the TUV range which isn't defined clearly.


----------

